# Obama on "wokeness"...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/31/us/p ... lture.html



> Obama on Call-Out Culture: 'That's Not Activism'
> 
> By Emily S. Rueb and Derrick Bryson Taylor
> 
> ...


Rarely do I aggree with the NY Times.... and even Obama. oke: But this is very accurate and I am glad he has said something. He is 100% correct on all accounts with this whole "woke" and "cancel" type stuff. People should learn to agree to disagree and be civil. You don't need to ruin peoples lives because they didn't use the correct terms or made an offensive joke from 20 years ago. People change over time... even if you don't agree with them. :thumb:


----------



## Outdoor RN (Aug 22, 2016)

I long for the days of Obama. When the country had president who could think and reason, not the carnival barker we have now. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb: :thumb:

Trump is changing his permanent address out of New York City. Hasn't decided where yet.

New York mayor says....."Good riddance. He didn't pay any taxes anyway."

Could things like this be why the Clown Prince doesn't want his taxes released??? What a joke. uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Appeals Court has told the Clown Prince he has to turn over his tax returns. His lawyers have said they will appeal to Supreme Court.

What does the Clown Prince have to hide??? oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the only thing he doesn't want people to know is....

how rich he says he is compared to how rich he really is. Remember he is an ego maniac.

But my take on all of this.... WHO CARES. Economy is up, jobs is up, taxes are down (as of now), got us out of some BS trade deals and has some good trade deals ready to be signed and stamped (if Pelosi would bring to a vote), Trying to help out farmers (see previous about trade deals), he is trying things at the border, he would do something about immigration if the rest of the elected officials would negotiate, etc.

So far in my opinion he is doing good for the country.

His bad traits is that he cant shut up on twitter and is an ego is making him do it. Which is why most people don't like him.

The stuff he is doing for the country nobody can argue about.... the lack of things he isn't focusing on ie: deficit, healthcare etc. You can argue about that stuff....but nobody is. They attack his personality. People want a side show and so he gives it to them via twitter.

What is funny is this whole thread was about how Obama is calling out the Left leaning "cancel culture" and its BS.... then it turns into attacking trump.... by people who lean left. So are they trying to "cancel" trump because of this brash personality??? Not on substance??? oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I too found myself agreeing with what Obama was saying. The republicans compromise many times, but the liberals do not. If you notice the responses on here it wasn't ok how do we work with Trump, it was continued bashing and name calling.



> His bad traits is that he cant shut up on twitter and is an ego is making him do it. Which is why most people don't like him.


 I have a little different take on that. If not for twitter would we hear it on the news? Not a chance. The only way good news gets out or even the other side of an opinion is through Trumps twitter. If he does something good would you hear about it on CNN? Not a chance. The left don't hate him because of his personality they hate him because they can't shut him up. They have convinced a few conservatives that Trump should shut up. They have not convinced me.



> What is funny is this whole thread was about how Obama is calling out the Left leaning "cancel culture" and its BS.... then it turns into attacking trump.... by people who lean left. So are they trying to "cancel" trump because of this brash personality??? Not on substance??? oke:


Exactly. Hypocrisy runs deep on the left side of the stream. For example when we talk about civility, have you ever watched FOX when they have a couple of conservatives and a couple of liberals? Have you noticed the poor manners the liberals have always interrupting and talking over people? It's not just sometimes it's more often than not they exhibit this type of poor manners and disrespect for others. I know I will sometimes call someone a name, but it's descriptive of them. For example for a long time I called Obama a socialist and i believe he is that or a communist. However liberals call Trump childish names then chastise us for calling names. As I said hypocrisy runs deep on the left.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I do wish Trump would stay clear of the "twit" network... Letting your intentions be known is one thing giving fuel to the enemy is another. He had the potential to do great things for this country but has gotten himself into so many pizzing matches he has lost focus. I had hoped he would get this country back on track fiscally but that's not gonna happen either. if he would shut up he could possibly turn things around &#8230;.. but we all know that's not going to happen.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

When Trump tweets or opens his mouth the left reciprocates. I like that. It's lifting the veil to reveal hideous, warped, and twisted swamp creatures. Some of them are republican. It reveals who is for the citizenry and who is against. Sadly most of them are not acting like elected officials and have our best interests in mind and it is crystal clear who they are. In the past they were able to hide. Not now. They can't help but reveal themselves


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Appeals Court has told the Clown Prince he has to turn over his tax returns. His lawyers have said they will appeal to Supreme Court.
> 
> What does the Clown Prince have to hide??? oke: oke:


When Obama produces his college transcripts, student aid records and passport then I'll worry about why President Trump doesn't produce his tax returns. oke: oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sometimes suspect Frank Marshal Davis is Obama's real father and that's why the big hangup on the birth certificate. They even look alike. If you have Netflix type in Dreams from my real father.

It sounds far fetched, but the movie has some convincing arguments. Evidently this guy took nude pics of Obama's mother, which is shown in the movie, and he was Obama's mentor for many years. He was an activist and an avowed communist.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How do you like it now that many far leftists are turning against Obama....

He told the dem party about going too "radical" on policy. oke:

It is showing you why they have no good canidates right now. They are all too "extreme". Hence the impeachment BS... :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think Obama is as radical, or more so than any of the current candidates, but he is smart enough to know the American people are not receptive ------ yet. Essentially he tells the candidates lie and conceal your real self, at least for now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is it again.... The tolerant left and "woke" culture.

Sondland has stated that his family is getting threats and his business's are getting protested and boycott.... you know who called for all of this.... A Dem from Oregon. An elected official :bop:

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/sondla ... nt-inquiry

Let alone what happened last night at Berkly&#8230; but that is normal there. A people were stopped from entering a building where Ann Coulter was speaking at. One person had her ticket stolen after someone stated they were there to help them and worked for the event.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I think Obama is as radical, or more so than any of the current candidates, but he is smart enough to know the American people are not receptive ------ yet. Essentially he tells the candidates lie and conceal your real self, at least for now.[
> 
> "lie and conceal your real self" Great description of the Clown Prince Trump. Couldn't say it any better. If there is a Pinocchio in the world it is Trump. :sniper: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another Example of WOKE....

Turley who testified this week is getting threats at his work, his family getting threats, etc.

When he basically told people that right now there isn't enough to impeach trump on. That they should take it slow and gather more evidence. That they should let the courts decide if he and the others subpoenaed should testify (once the court says yes they need to comply... it is OBSTRUCTION if they don't)&#8230; etc. Is getting threats.

Tolerant liberals at play just because they don't agree with what he said. Has any of the others publicly come out and stated they are getting threats???? Just curious is all?


----------

